# Digital Photo Frame help needed please



## crazydaizy (Oct 5, 2010)

Hia Folks

I am new to this site, so if this should be posted elsewhere, please let me know:lmao:

I have a Digital Photo Frame (Luminex I think it is) I use an 8GB SD card with many photos on it.  These photos are from our Panasonic DMC-FS3 camera, and a lot of photos are scanned.

My problem is lately that all the photos that are taken "portrait" on the digital camera show up on the computer on their sides (if you get my meaning) so I rotate them to their correct order.  However, despite doing this, when I add them to the SD card for the digital photo frame and show the photos, they continue to be shown on their "sides"

It appears the only way I can change them is to rotate them WHILE they are on the Digital Photo Frame.

However, the problem is, when I remove the SD card to add more photos, it reverts them all back to their "sideways" position again.

It's only started happening with the latest holiday photos we have taken.  It's never been a problem before.

I have tried to change the settings on the camera, but don't want to mess too much.

Any tips and advice GRATEFULLY appreciated please.:hug::


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 5, 2010)

Check your camera's menus.  There might be an option for it to automatically rotate the images.  Most cameras have a sensor inside, that allows them to know when the camera is turned.  This information is kept with the image file, so that when you open the images on your computer, it knows which way is up.

You may sometimes run into a problem where the computer program that you are using to view the images, may not be able to read this info, so the image isn't rotated.  Then if you use something (computer or frame etc) to rotate it, it can confuse the issue when you're viewing it on difference devices etc.

If you can't figure it out with the camera settings...then I'd suggest putting all the images onto your computer and rotating (them saving) them.  It should be pretty quick to do, if you have the right program for it.  Adobe Bridge (Photoshop) would be ideal, but you could probably use a free program like Irfanview.


----------

